# Water Heater Bypass



## Jeff & Krista (Jan 6, 2014)

My wife and I recently bought the Outback 316RL and cant seem to locate the water heater bypass valve. The water tank is in the front by the bedroom. is there a hidden compartment under the bed??


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The bypass valve will be on the back side of the water heater. You will have an access panel to expose the rear of the water. On my 301BQ, the water heater access panel is in the front storage compartment.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

At the front left corner is a small compartment door next to the water heater. Look inside the compartment to the right, there should be a "false wall" (a piece of paneling). Unscrew it and you should see the water heater from the side. Your by-pass valve is on the back of the water heater.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for that information I Also asked the same question awhile back and couldn't remember the answer.

quote name='Todd&Regan' date='05 January 2014 - 08:02 PM' timestamp='1388970177' post='482337']
The bypass valve will be on the back side of the water heater. You will have an access panel to expose the rear of the water. On my 301BQ, the water heater access panel is in the front storage compartment.
[/quote]


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

villui ... go to your room!


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry








My friends in NVA would tell you I'm forgetful. Thank goodness you and others have patience with repeat inquiries from me








Since we are on the subject here, pray I don't have any hot water problems in the Spring.

quote name='Leedek' date='06 January 2014 - 11:02 PM' timestamp='1389067358' post='482409'

villui ... go to your room!















[/quote]


----------



## hacksaw (May 31, 2014)

Hi all, we just got a 2007 25RSS and are fixing up a number of small items (using tips from this great forum!)

In regards to the water heater bypass for winterizing, I noticed our unit has only one valve on the lower hose (see picture). I was expecting to see 2 valves. Is this typical? And can this one valve actually be used for winterizing, or do I need to add another valve to the upper?

Thanks!


----------



## hacksaw (May 31, 2014)

Looks like I may not have attached the picture... I'll try again.


----------



## hacksaw (May 31, 2014)

Aha! A check valve, eh? Glad to hear I don't have to mess with it.

Is that built into the water heater or the upper coupling? Thanks for the info!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just an FYI, there should also be a check valve in the cold water inlet to prevent reverse flow of hot water into the cold water line. The core of 99% of these valves is made of plastic and they have been know to fail and block all water flow for the how water system. The one that fails is typically the outlet check valve.


----------



## hacksaw (May 31, 2014)

Since you all are being so helpful, does anyone know where I can get access to the water pump input to draw antifreeze into the lines. This is on a 2007 25RSS.
I think the pump may be under the sofa in the slide. Being early June, I should have plenty of time to figure it out...


----------



## escorrial (Jan 15, 2010)

It's under the dinette. Pull cushions off and remove panel on the side of the dinette with the drawer under it. Remove four screws from flat panel. Under this you will see the drawer and toward the wall of chassis you will see water pump and water lines coming through floor of the chassis. On the left will be your power cord storage area. Hope this helps!


----------



## hacksaw (May 31, 2014)

Perfect! Thank you very much!!


----------

